
Show HN: Matterwiki, a simple, beautiful, and open source wiki for teams - nishantarora
http://matterwiki.com
======
mrmondo
Hmm. I'm not sure I'd want to rely on NodeJS for something as important as a
wiki, also I see it uses MySQL if you don't want to use SQLite - but does it
support PostgreSQL? Also can you use Markdown? Personally I quite like GitLabs
built in wiki which while basic is great as you can just clone the simple git
repo which is purely markdown files which is lovely to distribute around
various machines, you can also gem install gollum on your local machine and
have a git version controlled, offline markdown editor interface that can
commit back to the central repo.

------
kittenmittens
Neat, in need of a wiki for a project. Will check this one out.

As a sidenote, based on the name I originally thought this was an extension or
a nephew product to mattermost[1].

[1]: [https://about.mattermost.com/](https://about.mattermost.com/)

------
raldu
Wouldn't an underlying static generator engine be a more suitable approach for
this job?

